# HDMI Connection Not Permitted



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Is there any way to disable this message so that the receiver will still output through the other outputs?

I have an RF modulator connected to the composite outputs that I intended to distribute to the other TV's in my house, but whenever I turn off my Yamaha receiver (or change the receiver input to anything but the TiVo) I get the "HDMI connection not permitted" message on all my TV's. I just want to bypass the message and allow the TiVo to continue outputting the analog signals. Can anyone help?


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I found a workaround that seems to be doing what I intended for now. I had my TiVo and a blu-ray player running through an HDMI switch. Whenever I switched away from that input on my receiver, I believe the TiVo is still detecting power to the switch so it attempts to complete the HDCP handshake and fails.

What I ended up doing was moving the TiVo to its own dedicated HDMI input on my receiver and moving a different device onto my switch. Now hopefully this doesn't end up causing issues with my other devices...


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, my workaround is causing even more issues, so I'm back to trying to get the TiVo to continue to send audio and video through its analog outputs even when it can't establish an HDCP connection on HDMI. Can anyone offer any more suggestions on how to accomplish this?


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe you need to try a different HDMI switch. I have a Monoprice 4-way HDMI switch. Both my TiVos (Tivo HD and Premiere XL) are connected to the switch and the switch is the only HDMI connection to my TV. I have the analog outputs from my TiVo HD connected to a SlingBox Solo. I've never had a problem watching the TiVo HD over the SlingBox when the Monoprice HDMI Switch is displaying something else to the TV.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

TrueTurbo said:


> Maybe you need to try a different HDMI switch. I have a Monoprice 4-way HDMI switch. Both my TiVos (Tivo HD and Premiere XL) are connected to the switch and the switch is the only HDMI connection to my TV. I have the analog outputs from my TiVo HD connected to a SlingBox Solo. I've never had a problem watching the TiVo HD over the SlingBox when the Monoprice HDMI Switch is displaying something else to the TV.


Does the Monoprice do auto-switching by priority, or is it by remote control or button-push only?


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

CubsWin said:


> Does the Monoprice do auto-switching by priority, or is it by remote control or button-push only?


It's remote controlled and has a push button toggle switch on the front. This is the newer version of the one I've got...

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=4088&seq=1&format=2

There are so many other Monoprice HDMI switches you can choose from though...

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10110

Some of them might support auto-switching as well.

Switching input by remote works fine for me. I use a Harmony One remote and the activities I've set up select the appropriate port on the HDMI switch, as necessary.


----------



## dahnb (Feb 14, 2003)

1. Unplug everything.
2. Unhook all HDMI cables (don't forget the one going to the tv)
3. Power everything up.
4. Hookup all the HDMI cables again.
Worked for me....


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I went back to taking the Premiere off the switch and feeding it directly into my Yamaha RX-V663 receiver, but I'm *still* having issues. It seems to work fine for awhile, but sometimes in the morning I get the "HDMI Connection Not Permitted" message again on my secondary TV's until I turn my receiver on and switch to the TiVo input, which seems to re-establish the HDCP handshake. Somewhere along the line, something is causing that handshake to fail overnight. Why does this have to be so difficult?


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

I had the HDMI connection problem intermittently with 14.1a. Now with 14.1c I get it almost every other time I turn the TV on. Very frustrating. Reboot sometimes clears it up, but sometimes doesn't.


----------

